# Inverts in DIY CO2 tank



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Are there any types of invertebrates that I can put in my 30 Gallon Hex tank that is injected with DIY CO2? I have always been interested in getting something along the lines of shrimp, or snails, but I'm afraid I'll end up killing them. Even the pond snails that came with my anacharis bunches ended up dead within a few weeks from what I would assume is an effect of the PH swings caused by CO2 dosage.

I have a tropical tank kept at 77 degrees F, loaded with dense plant-life, and inhabited by 3 Corys, a Dwarf Gourami, and 13 Neon Tetras. My PH is usually around 7, but it can drop as low as 5.8 for a day or two during the CO2 peak.

Any Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you stagger your co2 bottle refills? That seems like a pretty dramatic PH swing. I didn't do much monitoring of PH during my DIY co2 days, but I had red cherry shrimp, amanos and a snail outbreak that weren't affected.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cherries or other types of neocardinia shrimp are pretty hardy. Snails could be good to, Nertites are pretty. But at the same time, those are extreme swings, can you work on trying to even that out a bit? Maybe run an airstone for the most extreme day or two.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I know you and I have discussed the diy co2 before some , I think it may be your mixing up 2 much yeast to sugar , my ph drops about 2ppm at most , either way you can use a buffer 24 hours after activating a mix. if it starts at 7 and drops over few days uset day 2 or 3 days after to regulate it.
In my planted co2 tank I have a plethora of tiger zebra and thorny nerite snails, Mts , a yellow rabbit snail and several apple snails. I also have about 25-30 ghost shrimp in it at any given time. Inverts are tuff try a few larger snails an see how they do. Bladder snails can be fragile they can grow and multiply fast and also die really fast I have clean tanks and can't make them grow (tried as a puffer food source) although there small the Malaysian trumpet snail lays eggs under substrate so they breed easy . I'd put ghost shrimp in and see how they fair before buying crs or cherry's . When your ready there are a few members that have awesome stock and they ship very well , iv mail ordered shrimp and snails several times now with full mortality delivery rate and all arrive fairly stress free.
Good luck my fried.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could also try adding some sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) to your water to raise the KH and buffer your pH from swinging as badly.

As stated above, snails and dwarf shrimp like RCS are great.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

To tbub1221,
A word about the Malaysian Trumpet snail. In the U.S. or at least the southern U.S. we have a snail very much like that. I am going back 40 years but I
introduced them to a 30L tank that had a good growth of jungle val in it in one end. About a month after that I started loosing the val plants.They would
float up to the surface due to lack of roots. Watched the tank closely for a couple of days and eventually I noticed that where ever I looked on the
bottom...the bottom was moving..from something moving under the gravel. They had multiplied and were eating the plant roots.
I was in southern Louisiana at that time and have moved to central Arkansaw. Have not had that issue/w the trumpet snails here.

Kicksilver I would work out the problem/w the Co2 first as that much variation is bad for fish. The bouncing I mean.


----------

